# thinking about adopting



## AngieandKids

hi.i have always dreamed of adoption. i was wonderibg if i could still adopt even with two kids? thanks angie


----------



## Loski83

Yes you can depending on agencies and your children would have to be a certain age before you could start.


----------



## AngieandKids

Loski83 said:


> Yes you can depending on agencies and your children would have to be a certain age before you could start.

Do u know what age the kids have to be!


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Yes you can-in some cases it can be an advantage as some people who give up their children for adoption want them to be placed in a family where they will have siblings. You can contact adoption agencies or your local authority for more information.


----------



## Loski83

With our agency any adopted child had to be 2 years younger than children already in the house, but every agency is different so I would just ring around them xx


----------



## AngieandKids

Loski83 said:


> With our agency any adopted child had to be 2 years younger than children already in the house, but every agency is different so I would just ring around them xx

Thanks so much! I wil ring today


----------

